# Momentum,  snake walk , force flow



## Hendrik (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 11, 2015)

So instead of using force against force the opponent angles by slipping to the outside quadrant. Utilizes facing bringing his centerline into the central line and off-balancing you. Yeap, that's a large part of what we do when confronted by someone of greater size or strength. Power is generated by driving off the floor and into the opponent. Yeah, we do that.


----------



## Hendrik (Jan 11, 2015)

Many often ask me, can what you present work under pressure or resistance?

The matter of fact is, if there is pressure and resistance, the technic use is not effective.

One must have either misjudge to use a not effective  technic,

such as the smaller guy try to engage in the direct momentum, like fish try to swim up stream, that is only yo create trouble for one. One end up to do panda Wck where both party will get hit or black eyes like a panda

Or

One have never developed the skill,
Such as the smaller guy doesn't have the snake slide walk and or force flow handling develop, to be able to play in close range sticky combat , and cause himself a disaster. There is no way he can operate in close sticky range Effectively .


There are more then black and white in the reality, more then even seven color. Wck is not one size fit all . this youtube is made to convey a massage to smaller size player or female wcner on general reality of momentum play in self dance situation. One must not live with false security


----------



## Kwan Sau (Jan 11, 2015)

Hendrik said:


> Many often ask me, can what you present work under pressure or resistance?
> 
> The matter of fact is, if there is pressure and resistance, the technic use *is not effective*.



ummm...alrighty then! This sums it up nicely!


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 11, 2015)

Hendrik said:


>


--------------------------------
Repackaging the obvious. Of course folks should not do  what he calls panda bear boxing- and snake slide is just a gimmicky name for footwork that takes someone past an opponent.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 11, 2015)

I for one am enjoying these videos thanks for posting them


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes I do not understand the animosity. Opinion is just a opinion, does not make it factual either way imho!


----------



## Danny T (Jan 11, 2015)

Hendrik said:


> The matter of fact is, if there is pressure and resistance, the technic use is not effective.


Uh, is this what you actually wanted to say? If so, then the training and practice is poor!!



Hendrik said:


> One must have either misjudge to use a not effective  technic,


Good instruction, training, and practice will certainly take care of these problems.



Hendrik said:


> ...such as the smaller guy try to engage in the direct momentum, like fish try to swim up stream, that is only yo create trouble for one. One end up to do panda Wck where both party will get hit or black eyes like a panda
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


And again with proper instruction, training, and practice these problems will be taken care of.

Train them properly, have them practice properly, pressure test it and keep growing. 
Renaming or re-branding something different is marketing not proper instruction or training. Step/slide, toi ma, snake slide walk, triangle stepping all good, just different marketing.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Uh, is this what you actually wanted to say? If so, then the training and practice is poor!!
> 
> 
> Good instruction, training, and practice will certainly take care of these problems.
> ...



Could you maybe post a comparison vid? Would like to see what you differ with


----------



## Danny T (Jan 11, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Could you maybe post a comparison vid? Would like to see what you differ with


He stated: "Many often ask me, can what you present work under pressure or resistance?

The matter of fact is, if there is pressure and resistance, the technic use is not effective."

If what he presents is not effective under pressure and resistance then why is he presenting it?!!
That is why I asked if that was what he actually was wanting to say.

If the student is having problems with understanding range, angles, pressure, or that the opponent is larger and stronger then there is a serious lack of good training, the student is completely untrained, has no athletic prowess, or is completely unaware of physics.

What is being presented is basic fundamentals with-in wing chun training I have had and what most good wc instruction has. Nothing special or secret. As Vajramusti wrote; "Repackaging the obvious." 
Even in the poor wing chun I've seen these things were taught.


----------



## dlcox (Jan 11, 2015)

What many forget is that Hendrik preaches to individuals who are, regardless to their supposed years of study are either poorly trained, poorly educated in the art or both. His re-naming and re-packaging are attractive to them. He makes it seem as what he is offering is secret and unknown to many branches. The opportunity to learn what is "rare" or "secret" is very appealing to these individuals. Hendrik thrives on this attention, both positive and negative. This "Snake Theory" is nothing new, just renamed and repackaged TCMA theories common to Yong Chun, Taijiquan, Bagua Zhang etc. Maybe what Hendrik is really doing is exposing the sad state of education within the world of Yong Chun. I see more and more converts flocking to him, which suggest to me that these individuals never really spent any time truly learning the art and/or their instructors simply weren't very knowledgeable. Either way, it's a sad reflection on the state of the Yong Chun gene pool worldwide.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Danny T said:


> He stated: "Many often ask me, can what you present work under pressure or resistance?
> 
> The matter of fact is, if there is pressure and resistance, the technic use is not effective."
> 
> ...



Yes I see you're point, but obviously do not understand you're point. I guess what you are saying is, I have to find out for myself. Fair enough!


----------



## Kwan Sau (Jan 11, 2015)

Well said Danny and dlcox!!!


----------



## Danny T (Jan 11, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yes I see you're point, but obviously do not understand you're point. I guess what you are saying is, I have to find out for myself. Fair enough!


When you stand in front of someone can you tell if the person is larger than you, smaller than you, or is about your same size? Do you understand going directly into someone punching you as they punch you will most likely get punched and it would be a good idea to step to the side and counter attack from the side rather than a straight frontal attack?
Do realize if someone is larger and stronger than you that you will have a harder time controlling them than someone smaller than you?

That about sums it up.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Danny T said:


> When you stand in front of someone can you tell if the person is larger than you, smaller than you, or is about your same size? Do you understand going directly into someone punching you as they punch you will most likely get punched and it would be a good idea to step to the side and counter attack from the side rather than a straight frontal attack?
> Do realize if someone is larger and stronger than you that you will have a harder time controlling them than someone smaller than you?
> 
> That about sums it up.



A lager person whom maybe stronger than me, I would not waste valuable seconds trying too. I would go for a joint, or just wear them down. Bigger oponents tend to rely on brute strength in my experience. That is when I been forced into a. I will defend myself. Yes I do understand the dynamics of fighting. I may not be a martial artist, but fighting is not alien to me. Very good post though, but still enjoy Hendricks vids. I find them informative, irrsprespective of right or wrong, disagreements ot whatever


----------



## Danny T (Jan 11, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> A lager person whom maybe stronger than me, I would not waste valuable seconds trying too. I would go for a joint, or just wear them down. Bigger oponents tend to rely on brute strength in my experience. That is when I been forced into a. I will defend myself. Yes I do understand the dynamics of fighting. I may not be a martial artist, but fighting is not alien to me. Very good post though, but still enjoy Hendricks vids. I find them informative, irrsprespective of right or wrong, disagreements ot whatever


All good.
What he presents is ok. There are a couple of language barrier mistakes and that is why I asked the question about his last post. I may or may not agree with some of his explanations but for the most part what his presents is ok. My concern is his stating what he is presenting is not in other's wc. His terminology is different, that is ok also. I use different terminology with different students to get them to understand. Terminology is not a problem, but he presents what he is teaching is missing in others wc or teachings. Or, that what he has is some secret information when it is only a different terminology. For instance, 'snake slide walk' is simply a step with the front foot and sliding step forward with the rear foot keeping most of the weight toward the rear foot. Every wc family, every one of them have this step. He calls it snake slide walk and presents it as though only he has it. This is in many things he presents and when called on it his defense is show a utube as though if you don't show it on youtube then you don't have it.
If what he shows is helping you great, just know that what he presents is nothing special as far as wc goes. Even the poor wc I've seen has what he shows.


----------



## Hendrik (Jan 11, 2015)

Lol.

Can you guys stay on topic on technical instead of going politics ?

You can accuse me everything , but what it is remain what it is, what you have or what you don't have remain as it is.

Make a utube and share , instead of turn this into a political smearing thread.


----------



## Kwan Sau (Jan 11, 2015)

Danny T said:


> All good.
> What he presents is ok. There are a couple of language barrier mistakes and that is why I asked the question about his last post. I may or may not agree with some of his explanations but for the most part what his presents is ok. My concern is *his stating what he is presenting is not in other's wc*. His terminology is different, that is ok also. I use different terminology with different students to get them to understand. Terminology is not a problem, *but he presents what he is teaching is missing in others wc or teachings*. *Or, that what he has is some secret information* when it is only a different terminology. For instance, 'snake slide walk' is simply a step with the front foot and sliding step forward with the rear foot keeping most of the weight toward the rear foot. Every wc family, every one of them have this step. He calls it snake slide walk and presents it *as though only he has it.* This is in many things he presents and when called on it his defense is show a utube as though if you don't show it on youtube then you don't have it.
> If what he shows is helping you great, just know that what he presents *is nothing special* as far as wc goes. Even the poor wc I've seen has what he shows.



Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've never had a problem with Hendrik; it's just that he comes across as "I've got the ancient secret sauce and all the rest of you are low-life pond scum...don't".
What he presents is BASIC wing chun knowledge....


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Danny T said:


> All good.
> What he presents is ok. There are a couple of language barrier mistakes and that is why I asked the question about his last post. I may or may not agree with some of his explanations but for the most part what his presents is ok. My concern is his stating what he is presenting is not in other's wc. His terminology is different, that is ok also. I use different terminology with different students to get them to understand. Terminology is not a problem, but he presents what he is teaching is missing in others wc or teachings. Or, that what he has is some secret information when it is only a different terminology. For instance, 'snake slide walk' is simply a step with the front foot and sliding step forward with the rear foot keeping most of the weight toward the rear foot. Every wc family, every one of them have this step. He calls it snake slide walk and presents it as though only he has it. This is in many things he presents and when called on it his defense is show a utube as though if you don't show it on youtube then you don't have it.
> If what he shows is helping you great, just know that what he presents is nothing special as far as wc goes. Even the poor wc I've seen has what he shows.



Okay no worries. Yes I will endeavour to explore the terms more. No doubt in time I will be able to distinguish fact from fiction as it were. Frustrating that I cannot ask of you the right question, but I don't doubt you're word on this btw, I just enjoy watching the vids, even if they are erroneous. All part of the Learning curve for me. I realise that I am the guppy in the shark pool


----------



## Hendrik (Jan 11, 2015)

As in the proffesional field,
People such ad Joy and Dicox making claim and accusation, they better shows evidence of  prio art. Otherwise, it is just baseless empty claim and false accusation on me.

I really encourage joy and Dicox to show the prio arts in YouTube. Let the public compare and see. Otherwise, there is no different then political smearing for covering up their lack


----------



## Hendrik (Jan 11, 2015)

Kwan Sau said:


> Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've never had a problem with Hendrik; it's just that he comes across as "I've got the ancient secret sauce and all the rest of you are low-life pond scum".
> What he presents is BASIC wing chun knowledge....




What is wrong to report the facts  as it is?

And what is this video got to do with all your accusation on me which I have not done?


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hendrik said:


> Lol.
> 
> Can you guys stay on topic on technical instead of going politics ?
> 
> ...



I don't think that is the case Hendrik, but I have seen some posts on another forum while Googling things like Danny T and others have cited. I am not qualified to debunk you or not, but please understand personal interpretation is just what it is. I don't think any offense is intended, otherwise you would get negative rep. I just think that discussion is what it is and just sometimes, content has to be disputed. We can all learn from that. It is just life and all that


----------



## Danny T (Jan 11, 2015)

Hendrik said:


> Lol.
> 
> Can you guys stay on topic on technical instead of going politics ?
> 
> ...


No politics sir. I agree with much of what you present. I so stated. I feel it is deceptive of you to present in a manner that no one else has what you have. That is all. I don't need youtube to state that. WC can be a awesome training system, when instructed and practiced well or it can be a poor system if instructed and practiced poorly. No one person has a secret wc. There is a lot of great wc in the world and there is a lot of poor wc as well. What I have seen of yours as yet is in both. Keep showing the fundamentals, no problem. Just know I probably have the same and there are many other who have it also.


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 11, 2015)

Hendrik said:


> As in the proffesional field,
> People such ad Joy and Dicox making claim and accusation, they better shows evidence of  prio art. Otherwise, it is just baseless empty claim and false accusation on me.
> 
> I really encourage joy and Dicox to show the prio arts in YouTube. Let the public compare and see. Otherwise, there is no different then political smearing for covering up their lack


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No accusation Hendrik. Just commenting on your post.  What is "prio arts"
and what is your claim--- based on your video?


----------



## Hendrik (Jan 11, 2015)

What is the point of going off topic?


----------



## LFJ (Jan 12, 2015)

I liked the part where he was like: 

"_He has to use the Snake Engine™, the, uh, Force Flow™, and the uh, uh, stepping, or, or, not stepping actually. It's the Snake Slide Walking™ to get to me_".

Snake Slide Walking?  Just a gimmicky name for a basic stepping pattern as Vajramusti stated.

And yet another forum is ruined with his ! I can't log on anywhere anymore.


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 12, 2015)

Hendrik said:


> What is the point of going off topic?


----------------------------------------------------
What specifically is the topic on which there can be a reasonable discussion rather than repeated spamming posts? What is prio arts?


----------



## geezer (Jan 12, 2015)

dlcox said:


> This "Snake Theory" is nothing new, just renamed and repackaged TCMA theories common to Yong Chun, Taijiquan, Bagua Zhang etc.


 
...OK



dlcox said:


> Maybe what Hendrik is really doing is exposing the sad state of education within the world of Yong Chun.* I see more and more converts flocking to him....* .


 
You_ must_ be joking. I don't know anybody with the patience to watch a typical of Hendrick lecture-style video, much less convert!

Honestly, there is nothing particularly wrong about anything shown in this particular video except that it seems to overcomplicate basic WC. Kinda boring actually...


----------



## dlcox (Jan 12, 2015)

Hendrik said:


> What is wrong to report the facts  as it is?
> 
> And what is this video got to do with all your accusation on me which I have not done?


 
Nothing is wrong with reporting the facts. What is wrong with admitting them? All this gibberish you post is nothing more than basic understanding and mechanics of any MA, it is not even unique to Yong Chun. You try and pass it off that way by re-labeling everything. As has been stated many times, it's not the material that most have issues with, it's the manner in which it is presented. Speaking to many as if they are ignorant of their own art is quite egotistical IMO. Regardless of what you make think you are neither the voice or authority on all that is Yong Chun. If you want to re-invent Yong Chun and claim what you possess as "Original" and "Ancestral" and that it applies to all lineages, by all means you have the right, it is a free country. Just don't expect others who know better to forsake what they have and convert to your method, simply because you have forsaken the heritage handed down to you.


----------



## dlcox (Jan 12, 2015)

geezer said:


> ...OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not joking. He and his ilk are gaining new supporters every month. Their reach is far and wide. It goes well beyond the few supporters on the forums, entire organizations support his "Theories" worldwide. This doesn't make him legit, IMO it simply exposes the lack of knowledge many so called instructors and practitioners possess regarding the art. All these posts and youtube videos are nothing more than propaganda used to attract new supporters. People that simply want to be a part of something they believe could possibly be the "Original Essence" of the art of Yong Chun. Hendrik's sole purpose for this is to gain notoriety as a pioneer in the art, many of his unscrupulous supporters use this "Snake" theory and origins as a marketing ploy to attract new students. It's taken him a long time but it is still gaining support, simply because many allow him to continue to mock their tradition and won't confront him.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 12, 2015)

Hendrik, what is the major difference in snake slide walk and the basic step/slide footwork? Why the term snake slide vs what all other wc systems call the stepping?
When you perform this basic movement what are you doing with your center of gravity and what is the final position of your hip and weight distribution? Just a discussion please, not a long drawn out video.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 12, 2015)

IMO, MA is like physics. 1st you have theory in the classroom, you then test it in the lab. From your testing, you can prove whether your theory is correct or need further modification.

Would like to hear some "testing" result for "snake walk" theory.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 12, 2015)

So if I have surmised correctly, tho OP's content is spurious to say the least. Obviously I am uneducated here, should I be taking any notice without a pinch of salt. This thread is a tad confusing.


----------



## Kwan Sau (Jan 12, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> So if I have surmised correctly, tho OP's content is spurious to say the least. Obviously I am uneducated here, should I be taking any notice without a pinch of salt. This thread is a tad confusing.



You should do your research, watch his videos, etc in order to form your own opinion. They rest of us (some of us) have "been there, done that" and have formed our opinions already. Most of us are still waiting for him to present his creation/invention/ancient secret sauce with a non-compliant, resisting opponent...
The odd piece is, he recently stated that with such a non-compliant, resisting opponent situation...his stuff (worms crawling, etc) WOULD BE INEFFECTIVE AND WOULD NOT WORK. 
So, I understand your last comment about this being a 'tad confusing'.


----------



## zuti car (Jan 12, 2015)

Resisting opponent will let someone go behind his back? In theory this may look efficient , in realty there is no way this can happened . One other thing , stepping is wrong , hendrik and his partner do not know how to step correctly , the movement starts with their feet and the leading part of the body through the movement is a foot which go first and rest of body is following instead of the movement which would start in the hips and where foot would be actually pushed forward without loosing the balance in the moment of moving  .
BTW . Hendrik How about that museum address ? I asked that other guy Jim , but he also left me without the answer


----------

